# Trip to Brogo Dam - Nov/Dec 06



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all

Just new to this forum, havent even got my kayak yet! but for those curious I have ordered a Q-Kayak Escapade. natuarally i will be adding the sounder and rod holders and will use the guides in this forum about instalation etc......Anyway back on topic, my first big trip is going to be Brogo Dam for Bass. I am keen to talk with other yakers that have been there, in particular camping spots and what you can and cannot do. My intention (with a good mate, same kayak) is to set off noon Saturday, paddle around exploring and looking for bass and then find a good spot for a camp (no fire) and set off in the morning for much the same.

Thanks in advance!

Ashley


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I will reply to myself  I have contacted the NSW parks paeople and they couldn't give me a straight answer about camping around Brogo dam, so my firend and I will just do it and fingers crossed it's all okay. We will abide by normal bushwalking/camping etiquite and leave nothing behind and only make a fire if we can find dead wood on the ground. This trip is still a little way off yet, but very keen and i will report back once we have been and gone!

Ashley


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa8+dm0AAD3fgAAScIWCkiDiGAq///+gMAEVqyII0KPSbU2pmhNGmINGaT0IKn4pp6UZkmBDIAMmTQaBT1BNBtGiGEABoCEBrRr1CYvBIBpfNhkf0yjgprqapiS/Hm4lZZJccr18LbkLI8+TasyD/JTuKaElFIyGwQUi0vqADKfnABfh3BmDwC8c292spZ+aljpomspINFc5qydJ+Z0MTBcCZCpNkgyLsJBRGCnt8Mia7muwx9pxeE09J3rGDK6nOMCrNXyIUX77qjimgDHWZ1ONWzCWCpWsJyskKQOZuDhGNYQJkfDagkcg5xfo6wKnbnT0CDUyp357KgaoIm3IZkQIZlaB3yS3aZvohdwjBrXI4CnU2AmF1ggQgqCBrTqE/RR8pjKFtKgXAcGlvdP4u5IpwoSFefOzaA==


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Aleg75,

Just moved over to Perth but have done the Brogo Dam thing a couple of times. Sorry I didn't see your post until now but if you're still looking for a good spot to camp:

I recommend lauching at the actual Dam boat ramp and heading away from it. The main feed meanders for a bit with a couple of smaller offshoots and one main one on your left. If you keep going past that you will come to a T intersection with a hill right infront of you and a bunch of reeds between you and the shore. If you land there you can follow a little track up to the top of the hill to a nice open flat surrounded on three sides by trees and a clear view back across the river. UNREAL!!!

Anyway, hope your trip went well.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeHAZNkAADTfgAASUKWAEjUpEAo/7/+gMADqUGgjUaQ2qfqZomapoxMmn6KEU/RRP9SnhR6hpkMgG1AYxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYGQxZbTMp07pboa0MxQ37q5fysK6M+B64198T92W1bhWQkQ/JyNORcSlmLTOIo4yhD9S6sInW7y2AHNe4bqLezh0MVlRziwAXdR9wyRFHZLj6olXgdM67d0jCjJx5j+eg2rfw5PJCnh4aQwLDFWdctxg4+VkYE82UogSjGmWteBaJYfVR2lAOVgVRUxWq+Sb37sITfa2hLdo8j4ba8RELJY+vV87JlMUdpnrZ4ygB8xk3IaiBKEMBS3BhgqA055Io/xdyRThQkOHAZNkA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Always happy for more, and thanks for getting back to me guys, a date has still not been set. It will be a camp over somewhere, so as long as you can bring your camp gear along on your yak anyone is welcome to join us, or if camping is not possible for anyone we would be happy for you to join us either day.....looking at the maps it's not a massive dam (in comparrison to the dams I am familiar with like Whyangla) so meeting up with others is always an option!

Before this trip my mate and I will be doing a day trip to Nelligen to coast upstream in search of the bread and butter fish (flatties) for a bit of a trial run (carry only fishing gear) before the big overnighter!

I will get back with set dates once I know them.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi yakkers

Well brogo is still on the cards, now I have actually got my kayak! however it will not be until January at this stage, I will post more closer to the date, but if you going to be around the area and are keen for a group paddle/fish let me know.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeJib68AACZfgAASYKcAEDSmUAA//9/wMADDMRPSEYkxqaDJ6T0GpgQMaNGgGTIaMRpoGmA1T9Cpo9Nqn6oB5Q0AAaASGFMlEE6ashK49EzSW/Cdv1veeGNGnnVUmv5pqQvAz3PFrrLeG4LjTZU5V4zBZRNQkDCLRY8N1HhexBfwEZXAE2t2SduLymPeNZcrmj0KHWsiSjNQTAmEA6hT7zYP2qJNBIMVM1h6KA4tFCFBsQrdUYnwZdrHykMnUSmyonZH54RKVHx7D6N2v8bzemcFUEybLSiCqMIi7kinChIcTE314A==


----------

